# 65 Stingray 3-speed !



## whopperchopper (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm not familiar with Schwinn, and this is my first schwinn muscle bike. What do I have here ? What is original what isn't? I know the headlight/horn isn't .. horn works no lights. S7 front rim, S2!rear, S/A dated 65, stingray rear tire , west wind front, notice the tastefully done hand painted name, day dream waterslide decal, and car decal on the guard!!! Number on drop out looks like a GA 39108. It came with a 47" sissy which I know was not original. Thanks


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, what you have is a nice example of an early Stingray with plenty of potential to be an awesome rider! I'm not really a Stingray guy, I prefer the full sized bikes that my old knees can handle. That being said, I can say that your bike has incorrect pedals and grips/lever covers. I would guess that the proper grips would be either white or glitter blue chubbies. Others with more Stingray knowledge will chime in and comment. The wheels are in great shape, and should clean up very nicely. Looks like the tires will go a few more miles too! Thanks for sharing pics of this diamond in the rough!


----------



## styker (Aug 2, 2019)

if you decide to let it go l would be interested.


----------



## kasper (Aug 2, 2019)

Pedals are incorrect as stated above. The grips and lever covers do look to be correct just very dirty and will clean up. The rear tire should be the infamous yellow oval slik that I still cant get my hands on.  Seat is correct silver smoothie. Red dot eye stabbing brake levers are correct. Front and rear brakes look to be correct, these 3 speeds were fenderless so that's correct. Thumb shifter is correct. In 66 they came out with the stik shift models, but even early 66 bikes had the thumb shift. These 65 thumb shift bikes are somewhat rare you dont see them pop up too often. Should have the person stamped 3 hole "high loop" sissy bar on it.  I believe it's a July 1965 bike if your serial number stated is correct. When you take the handlebars off they should be nurled and say schwinn but should not have a date stamped there that started in 66. Crank should have a 65 date present and the rear hub should have a date stamped in it generally within like 3 months of the frames date.


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks guys, I thought the grips and lever covers were green but they do have some blue on them I'll be tearing it down and cleaning it in a few weeks. Thanks..


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the Sting Rays had white grips during this time. I spent lots of time at the Schwinn shop as a kid when the Sting Rays came out. Sparkle grips hit the streets later on too.


----------



## kasper (Aug 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Sting Rays had white grips during this time. I spent lots of time at the Schwinn shop as a kid when the Sting Rays came out. Sparkle grips hit the streets later on too.



The bikes did come with white grips but there were colored grips sold as accessories, same with seats. The colored grips and seats became standard later on in the 60s.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2019)

Schwinn had matching color grips back in the early 50's too. Did you know that the _glitte_r grips were only an accessory before they were used as a factory installed item?


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 3, 2019)

Regardless of color, the grips on this Stingray are the Slimline grips, standard on 1967 and later Schwinns. Chubby grips would have been standard for this model.


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info, I know what to look for now,  would you keep the customization of the guard or wipe it clean????


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 5, 2019)

I would keep the guard customization on the bike, it's now part of the bike's history. In fact, I would not be in a real hurry to replace any parts either. If the grips and lever covers are glitter blue and just dirty I would use some mean green and soft brush to clean them. A set of nice white chubbies will set you back at least $25. The reflector pedals will work, and not being in a hurry to find correct replacements could translate into saving a substantial amount of $$$. I was shocked at how much a high loop Person's sissy bar goes for now, even the re-pops are pricey! I would find a later 28" sissy bar, or even re-use the one it came with. This Stingray will clean up nicely, I've seen worse chrome parts look great after some cleaning. Be sure to post up some after pics when you have re-habbed this jewel! Enjoy!


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 5, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> I would keep the guard customization on the bike, it's now part of the bike's history. In fact, I would not be in a real hurry to replace any parts either. If the grips and lever covers are glitter blue and just dirty I would use some mean green and soft brush to clean them. A set of nice white chubbies will set you back at least $25. The reflector pedals will work, and not being in a hurry to find correct replacements could translate into saving a substantial amount of $$$. I was shocked at how much a high loop Person's sissy bar goes for now, even the re-pops are pricey! I would find a later 28" sissy bar, or even re-use the one it came with. This Stingray will clean up nicely, I've seen worse chrome parts look great after some cleaning. Be sure to post up some after pics when you have re-habbed this jewel! Enjoy!


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 5, 2019)

I think your are correct, I will clean it up make sure everything works, speedo needs a drive rebuild. Look for any schwinn sissy 65-70. And ride it. The stuff will turn up in the Chicagoland area if I want it!!


----------



## kasper (Aug 5, 2019)

Those 65 high loops are running 225-300 right now for a nice original one and that yellow oval slik is on Ebay right now for 820 BIN or best offer. Sometimes it's just better to settle with what you have and get a part or 2 over time especially if it's a rider, like spitshineschwinn said jumping on some of these parts will set you back big money.


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 6, 2019)

All that Glitter.
It took me many years to acquire all these Glitter seats and the cool Schwinn seat advertisement showing various glitter samples.
Makes for a colorful display.


----------



## kasper (Aug 6, 2019)

Most of us younger guys will never even see some of those seats go up for sale, that's a lot of money and nice seats right there.


----------

